# My Depressing Life



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Everyone,Sometimes I find myself sitting at home alone wondering how my life ended up so lonely. I have noticed that I really dont have any close friends...... and I dont know why. I guess you could say I have alot of friends in general, but no real close friends that call me up often and invite me out often. Ive also been single for about 2 years.I get to wondering if it is my personality..... am I to nice, to mean, to bitchy, no enough bitchy. Or maybe it my looks, maybe im to fat, to ugly. These days its all I can think about. I think about it so much I dont even know who the real me is anymore. Do I keep people at a distance and then they get bored with me, am I just boring in general.







Does anyone else ever feel like this. I just cant seem to keep friends. I never fight with any of them, we just seem to drift apart stop talking.I often wonder if I didnt call anyone..... Would anyone call me. I dont think they would.It hurts to sit at home alone night after night wishing there was someone to talk to, someone to hug.... anything, just someone.Poo Pea


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I can relate i havent heard from my so called best friend in weeks, i was always calling her so i thought right see if she calls me, im still waiting..Poo Pea im sending you a big ((hug))







You have a friend in me take care


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Oh gosh I haven't had a good girlfriend in nine years. I'm a total hermit.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry to hear your unhappy poopee, it sucks at times life!Are you with anyone i mean partner/ husband? You know i swear the best remedy for depression is laughter, i was a bit pissed off on monday night i came onto e-bay and bought myself 4 laurel & hardy dvd's they really crack me up i got them yesterday and was laughing my head off..It does help even if it is just for a wee while but its better than feeling pissed off all the time.. cheer up.take care. hugs to you..


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

A friend once told me that to be happy in a relationship, you have to be happy hanging out by yourself. He taught me that going out and doing stuff by yourself isn't so bad. Now I'm used to going bowling or to the movies, etc., by myself. Most of the time, I'd actually rather do stuff by myself or with one other person. My guy lives 3000 miles away and a 6 hour plane ride, and it's so hard being without him, but I've learned that I can share time with him through cards and phone calls. Maybe that's an idea for how to keep in touch with people you don't see all the time.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I started knitting in October to have something to do while recovering from foot surgery. From the first day I took my 1st knitting lesson I've met more women than I could ever imagine. Go to a knit shop, take a lesson and believe me, you'll start meeting people---men and women. Plus, it is so much fun and I've made lots of great stuff to give to friends and family. I think almost every city has a knit shop--it is sort of a fad right now.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Everyone,Tahnk you for all your replies. I think it all hits home adn hurts a bit because both my room mates have boyfriends and them seem to often be going out on girls nights out. And i dont have that..... it just makes me a feel a little lonley I guess.Its very true that your need to learn to be comfortable and happy in your own company before someone else will be. I hope really hope tomorrow brings a brighter day!Poo Pea


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

We love you the way you are Poopea.


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Hope you are feeling better soon, but a couple of things that you might thing about. 1. There are a lot of people out there surrounded by others and appearing to be very happy, but inside they are lonely. I don't know why but everytime I am in crowded bar listening to music, I ache so bad from lonliness that I could cry, Yet I am sitting with a table full of friends. Secondly, if you are really lonely, try volunteering (at a hospital, charity, Hospice etc.). Nothing helps me out of a funk better than helping someone else. Good Luck and better days aheead


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sorry hun, I know how you feel, it's hard being on your own, and a lot of people around you can be wrapped up in their own lives and not realize that they're not there for you when you need them--I think it is important to do things for yourself to make yourself happy, go for a walk someplace pretty, read a good book, get involved in something you like, volunteering is a great idea, a great way to help people and good for you to get out and meet some new people too maybe--hope you feel better soon.. *hugs*


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm famous for keeping people at bay. I've been hurt by so many different people in my life that I find it safer and less painful. I choose not to have a best friend. My last "best friend" went 2 years with out calling me. She called me a few months ago and wanted to just jump back into the friendship. I told her no. If I was that important to her, she would have answered my calls. I have some "close" friends, but I don't rely on them for anything. If they call me up to go out sometimes I go and other times I don't. Depends on my stomach and my mood. I don't really consider my fiance to be my bestfriend. The last time a partner was my bestfriend, I morned the loss of the friendship more than the relationship itself. He truly was the best friend I ever add. I still miss him a little, even though I'm in love with someone else. I know it's not the same, but you have friends here, and we care about you!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmm I used to have so many friends! Then my IBS got bad. These days I really don't have any friends. I have friends who I say hello to if I run into them and I'm like you, I haven't had a falling out with any of them, we just seem to drift apart. Generally I find I don't like humans a whole lot (really generalising here cause there are some pretty special people in the world) and prefer animals







I am married but I still get terribly lonely. Hubby works night shift and also goes away with the army reserves so I have a lot of time on my hands just hanging out at home with the kids (yes, they are company but not adult conversational company). I meet people, my eldest goes to school and I meet a lot of other Mum's there but I just don't seem to click with them or something. So yes, you are not alone in feeling this way. I do wonder though how much of it has to do with my IBS. When I had all the friends I had my IBS didn't really affect my life very much. Once it started to is when I started drifting away from other people.


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

Hugs to you Poo Pea. I'm lucky enough to have one amazing friend who is more like a sister to me. We've been friends for over 25 years now. I've had lots of other friends over the years but because of the restrictions IBS puts on my life, the friendships just don't develop. I guess people get sick of me turning down invitations all the time and finding excuses not to do things. Sometimes I wonder if they end up thinking I'm a whinger or hypochondriac. My partner is also really great and very understanding but it's not the same as having women friends. I usually click pretty well with people but my IBS gets in the way of being able to do much socially. It really sucks!!


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Everyone,Thank you all so much for your replies!!!It sadens me to see that alot of us dont have as many friends as we would like to have. Everyone here seems so lovely and I think myself lucky to be able to talk to all of you!!!I think I am just one of those ppl who go unnoticed. You know how there has always been sort of catagories of ppl...... Popular, Smart, Unpopular, Rich, Gothics, Sporty, Surfers etc etc and they seem to bond together. I believe I am a floater. Never truely bonding with anyone, always welcome to sit with everyone but not considered a really close friend to anyone.I have SOOOOOO many friends.... plain old aquatances. But very few close, can rely on, tell anything kind of friends. And I think for those of us who are single maybe we noticed not have a really close friend even more. Some of you mentioned that even when you are surrounded by friends you can still feel lonley at times...... I get that too. I wonder what that is. I can be on a night out with 6 odd ppl and still feel very lonley. Myabe its psychological or something.Thank Again Everyone!!Poo Pea


----------



## 18846 (Mar 27, 2006)

PooPea, I can really relate to you. I don't have any of my own friends. My husband has friends that he hangs out with, but I pretty much stay at home. My friends are, my husband and my twin 17 year old daughters. I can't get close with anyone at all. I have a tremendous social problem which stemmed from my teen years as I was physically and mentally abused by my stepfather. I wasn't allowed to have friends call or come over and I was not allowed to go out either. I've always felt that I was different from everybody else. Inadequate, ugly (cause I was told that every day), and worthless. I have tried to have friends since I grew up, but I get so nervous that I don't know what to say. Sometimes, in the past, I was afraid to even go to my mailbox for fear that I would have to talk to a neighbor. I am on numerous medications now for the last 9 years and I am somewhat better, but I still have trouble talking to people. I get so nervous thinking that I'll say something stupid.My heart goes out to you PooPea. I hope it helps to know that there is someone else that shares your sorrow. Hang in there.


----------



## 22727 (Apr 8, 2006)

I understand. I am/get depressed (medication) and consumed with worry and anxiety. I too, have NO friends. I can talk to people, acquaintances but prefer to be a loner, always have been. Truthfully, I do not have even one girlfriend.


----------

